# update to 13.0-beta2 ,re0 watchdog timeout!



## supersnd (Feb 15, 2021)

12.2-p3 freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-BETA2
realtek 8111f,  when larger flow ,  re0 watchdog timeout!!
work well in 12.2


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

It's a beta, so bugs are still possible. Make sure to report them.


----------

